# Problem z klawiaturą i nowym xorgiem.

## nUmer_inaczej

Witam!

Problem wydaje się być wałkowany po wielokroć, jednakże dotychczasowe działania innych użytkowników opisane tu na forum nie przynoszą u  mnie pożądanego rezultatu bądź też nie wnoszą nic do dyskusji.

`cat /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-keymap.fdi'

```

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="ISO-8859-1"?> <!-- -*- SGML -*- --> 

<deviceinfo version="0.2"> 

  <device> 

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keymap"> 

      <append key="info.callouts.add" type="strlist">hal-setup-keymap</append> 

    </match> 

    <match key="info.capabilities" contains="input.keys"> 

      <merge key="input.xkb.rules" type="string">base</merge> 

      <!-- If we're using Linux, we use evdev by default (falling back to 

           keyboard otherwise). --> 

      <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">keyboard</merge> 

      <match key="/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer:system.kernel.name" 

             string="Linux"> 

        <merge key="input.xkb.model" type="string">evdev</merge> 

      </match> 

      <merge key="input.xkb.layout" type="string">pl</merge> 

      <merge key="input.xkb.variant" type="string" /> 

    </match> 

  </device> 

</deviceinfo>

```

`cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf'

```

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier     "Xorg Configured"

    Screen         "Screen0" 0 0

    InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

    InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    Option          "StandbyTime" "10"

    Option          "SuspendTime" "12"

    Option          "OffTime" "12"

    Option          "AutoAddDevices""false" 

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    RgbPath         "/usr/share/X11/rgb"

    ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

#    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

#    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/TTF"

#    FontPath       "/home/numer/fonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/terminus"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts"

    FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/dejavu"

#    FontPath       "unix/:7100"

EndSection

Section "Module"

    Load           "dbe"

    Load           "extmod"

SubSection      "extmod"

    Option         "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension 

EndSubSection

    Load           "glx"

    Load           "bitmap"

    Load           "record"

    Load           "vbe"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

    Option         "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Keyboard1"

#   Driver       "evdev"

#  Option       "XkbModel" "pc105" 

#  Option       "XkbLayout" "pl" 

#  Option       "XkbOptions" "altwin:super_win"

   

  Driver           "kbd"

  Option         "CoreKeyboard"

  Option            "AutoRepeat""500 30"

  Option         "XkbRules""xorg"

  Option         "XkbModel""pc105"

  Option         "XkbLayout""pl"

  Option         "XkbOptions""blank"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice" 

   Identifier     "Mouse1"

   Driver         "evdev"

   Option         "Dev Name""Logitech USB Optical Mouse"

   Option         "Dev Phys""usb-*/input0"

   Option         "CorePointer"

   Option         "SendCoreEvents""true" 

   Option         "Buttons""8"

   Option         "Resolution""1000"

   Option         "Device""/dev/input/event3"

   Option         "Protocol""evdev"

   Option         "ZAxisMapping""4 5"

   Option         "WHEELRelativeAxisButtons""4 5" 

   Option         "HWHEELRelativeAxisButtons""7 6"

   Option         "ButtonMapping""1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8"

EndSection

Section   "Monitor"

   # calc: (x|y)pixels * 25.4 / dpi

   # szerokość x wysokość (332mmx271mm)

   # DisplaySize 168 126 # 96 DPI @ 640x480

   # # DisplaySize 210 157 # 96 DPI @ 800x600

   # # DisplaySize 269 201 # 96 DPI @ 1024x768

   # # DisplaySize 302 227 # 96 DPI @ 1152x864

   # # DisplaySize 336 252 # 96 DPI @ 1280x960

   # # DisplaySize 336 210 # 96 DPI @ 1280x800 (non 4:3 aspect)

   # # DisplaySize 339 271 # 96 DPI @ 1280x1024 (non 4:3 aspect)

   # # DisplaySize 370 277 # 96 DPI @ 1400x1050

   DisplaySize 420 315 # 96 DPI @ 1600x1200

   # # DisplaySize 444 277 # 96 DPI @ 1680x1050

   # # DisplaySize 506 315 # 96 DPI @ 1920x1200 (non 4:3 aspect)

    

   Identifier     "LCD"

    

   #    HorizSync       31.0 - 60.0

   #    VertRefresh     60.0 - 75.0

   HorizSync    30.0 - 80.0 # Warning: This may fry old Monitors

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 75.0 # Very conservative. May flicker.

   # 800x600 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 47.02 kHz; pclk: 48.91 MHz

     Modeline "800x600_75.00"  48.91  800 840 920 1040  600 601 604 627  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1024x768 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 60.15 kHz; pclk: 81.80 MHz

     Modeline "1024x768_75.00"  81.80  1024 1080 1192 1360  768 769 772 802  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1152x864 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 67.65 kHz; pclk: 104.99 MHz

    Modeline "1152x864_75.00"  104.99  1152 1224 1352 1552  864 865 868 902  -HSync +Vsync

   #1280x1024 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 80.17 kHz; pclk: 138.54 MHz

     Modeline "1280x1024_75.00"  138.54  1280 1368 1504 1728  1024 1025 1028 1069  -HSync +Vsync

   # 1600x1200 @ 75.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 93.97 kHz; pclk: 205.99 MHz

   Modeline "1600x1200_75.00"  205.99  1600 1720 1896 2192  1200 1201 1204 1253  -HSync +Vsync

      

        Option         "DPMS" "true"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier     "Card0"

    BusID      "PCI:1:0:0"

    Driver         "nvidia"

    VendorName     "nVidia Corporation"

    BoardName      "GeForce 8800GS"

    VideoRam      356352

    Option       "DPMS"

    Option         "UseEdidDpi" "false"

    Option         "DPI" "96 x 96"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

    Identifier     "Screen0"

    Device         "Card0"

    Monitor        "LCD"

    DefaultDepth    24

    Option         "NoLogo" "on"

    Option         "HWCursor" "on"

    Option         "CursorShadow" "on"   

    Option         "RenderAccel" "on"

#    Option       "NvAGP" "0"

    Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

#    Option       "TripleBuffer" "true"

#    Option       "AddARGBGLXVisuals"

    Option         "DPMS" "on" 

    

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       1

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       4

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       15

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

    SubSection     "Display"

        Depth       32

        Modes      "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600"

    EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

      Option         "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection

```

Po skompilowaniu xorg-server z flagą hal, odpaleniu hala, zmianie sterownika na evdev nie mam możliwości pisania na klawiaturze.

W niektórych przypadkach, jak zahaszowaniu wszystkich inputów dot. klawiatury mogę wpisywać znaki ale bez pliterek.

aktualnie 

`cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log'

```

X.Org X Server 1.5.3

Release Date: 5 November 2008

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686 

Current Operating System: Linux gentoo 2.6.30-gentoo-r1 #1 SMP PREEMPT Wed Jul 1 21:59:15 CEST 2009 i686

Build Date: 01 July 2009  02:03:06PM

 

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Wed Jul  1 22:43:58 2009

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

(==) ServerLayout "Xorg Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "LCD"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail" "true"

(**) Option "StandbyTime" "10"

(**) Option "SuspendTime" "12"

(**) Option "OffTime" "12"

(**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "false"

(**) Not automatically adding devices

(==) Automatically enabling devices

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/OTF" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/" does not exist.

   Entry deleted from font path.

(**) FontPath set to:

   /usr/share/fonts/misc,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi,

   /usr/share/fonts/terminus,

   /usr/share/fonts/corefonts,

   /usr/share/fonts/dejavu,

   /usr/share/fonts/misc/,

   /usr/share/fonts/100dpi/,

   /usr/share/fonts/75dpi/,

   built-ins

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

(**) Extension "Composite" is enabled

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) Loader magic: 0x9e0

(II) Module ABI versions:

   X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4

   X.Org Video Driver: 4.1

   X.Org XInput driver : 2.1

   X.Org Server Extension : 1.1

(II) Loader running on linux

(--) using VT number 8

(--) PCI:*(0@1:0:0) nVidia Corporation GeForce 8800 GS rev 162, Mem @ 0xf6000000/0, 0xe0000000/0, 0xf4000000/0, I/O @ 0x0000c000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072

(II) System resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) "extmod" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dbe" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "record" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.

(II) "dri" will be loaded by default.

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdbe.so

(II) Module dbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Module extmod: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Reloading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libextmod.so

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

(II) NVIDIA GLX Module  180.60  Tue May 12 12:42:34 PDT 2009

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//librecord.so

(II) Module record: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: X.Org Server Extension

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libvbe.so

(II) Module vbe: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.1.0

   ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 4.1

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions//libdri.so

(II) Module dri: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 1.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//nvidia_drv.so

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: X.Org Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "kbd"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//kbd_drv.so

(II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.3.2

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) LoadModule: "evdev"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//evdev_drv.so

(II) Module evdev: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 2.1.3

   Module class: X.Org XInput Driver

   ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 2.1

(II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  180.60  Tue May 12 12:18:36 PDT 2009

(II) NVIDIA Unified Driver for all Supported NVIDIA GPUs

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01@00:00:0

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so

(II) Module fb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "wfb"

(II) LoadModule: "wfb"

(II) Loading /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libwfb.so

(II) Module wfb: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

   compiled for 1.5.3, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: X.Org ANSI C Emulation, version 0.4

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(**) NVIDIA(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NVIDIA(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "NoLogo" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "HWcursor" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "RenderAccel" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "CursorShadow" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "UseEdidDpi" "false"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Option "DPI" "96 x 96"

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling RENDER acceleration

(**) NVIDIA(0): Enabling cursor shadow

(II) NVIDIA(0): Support for GLX with the Damage and Composite X extensions is

(II) NVIDIA(0):     enabled.

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce 8800 GS (G92) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Memory: 393216 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoBIOS: 62.92.1f.00.09

(II) NVIDIA(0): Detected PCI Express Link width: 16X

(--) NVIDIA(0): Interlaced video modes are supported on this GPU

(--) NVIDIA(0): Connected display device(s) on GeForce 8800 GS at PCI:1:0:0:

(--) NVIDIA(0):     DELL 2007FP (DFP-0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL 2007FP (DFP-0): 330.0 MHz maximum pixel clock

(--) NVIDIA(0): DELL 2007FP (DFP-0): Internal Dual Link TMDS

(II) NVIDIA(0): Assigned Display Device: DFP-0

(II) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes:

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1600x1200"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1280x1024"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1152x864"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "1024x768"

(II) NVIDIA(0):     "800x600"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 1600 x 1200

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (96, 96); computed from "DPI" X config option

(==) NVIDIA(0): Enabling 32-bit ARGB GLX visuals.

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] -1   0   0xffffffff - 0xffffffff (0x1) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x00000000 (0x1) IX[B]

(II) NVIDIA(0): Initialized GPU GART.

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA 3D Acceleration Architecture Initialized

(==) NVIDIA(0): Disabling shared memory pixmaps

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using the NVIDIA 2D acceleration architecture

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms" "on"

(**) NVIDIA(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(II) Loading extension XINERAMA

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFIXES

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(II) Initializing built-in extension COMPOSITE

(II) Initializing built-in extension DAMAGE

(II) Initializing built-in extension XEVIE

(II) Initializing extension GLX

(**) Option "CoreKeyboard"

(**) Keyboard1: always reports core events

(**) Option "Protocol" "standard"

(**) Keyboard1: Protocol: standard

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xorg"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbRules: "xorg"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbModel: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "pl"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbLayout: "pl"

(**) Option "XkbOptions" "blank"

(**) Keyboard1: XkbOptions: "blank"

(**) Option "CustomKeycodes" "off"

(**) Keyboard1: CustomKeycodes disabled

(**) Option "SendCoreEvents" "true"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: always reports core events

(**) Mouse1: Device: "/dev/input/event3"

(**) Mouse1: ButtonMapping '1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8'

(II) Mouse1: Found 8 mouse buttons

(II) Mouse1: Found x and y relative axes

(II) Mouse1: Configuring as mouse

(**) Mouse1: YAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse1: EmulateWheelButton: 4, EmulateWheelInertia: 10, EmulateWheelTimeout: 200

(II) evaluating device (Keyboard1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Keyboard1" (type: KEYBOARD)

(II) evaluating device (Mouse1)

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) config/hal: Adding input device saa7134 IR (Kworld Xpert TV PVR

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device   USB Keyboard

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device   USB Keyboard

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) config/hal: Adding input device Logitech USB Optical Mouse

(EE) config/hal: NewInputDeviceRequest failed

(II) Open ACPI successful (/var/run/acpid.socket)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "1600x1200"

(II) Mouse1: Device reopened after 1 attempts.

```

Dodam, że nie znam na tyle biegle języka angielskiego, by pomocnym mogło okazać mi się forum obcojzyczne a zależy mi na nowych ustawieniach w xorg.conf.

Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za wszelkie sugestie.

----------

## Spaulding

Wywal te

```
Section "InputDevice" 
```

tak wyglada moj xorg.conf i wsio dziala 

http://wklej.org/id/115094/

----------

## Belliash

noo ja pierdole..... ile mozna?

powinni was kurwa kastrowac za lenistwo... na 1 stronie sa juz 3 tematy o tym, ze o nastepnych stronach nie wspomne, a ten musial zalozyc kolejny

temat walkowany od ponad pol roku! zarowno w dziale Polish, jak i unsupported... Ile mozna, do chuja, powtarzac w kolko to samo!?

czy to forum naprawde upadlo tak nisko?

P.S. Wybaczcie wulgaryzmy...

----------

## Spaulding

Belliash, wyluzuj. Widac ludziom nie chce sie szukac... ja bym proponowal zrobic how-to i przypiac. Zreszta w /topic na #gentoo_pl sa opisy co do xorg.conf + evdev(hal). Tak wiec lenistwo i jeszcze raz lenistwo ze strony tych luserów.  :Razz: 

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

proszę o odrobinę kultury i szacunku!

również potrafię przeklinać!

skoro mi te tematy nie pomogły - proszę o pomoc! - czyż nie od tego jest forum?

----------

## Belliash

Nie pomoglo? Przestan pieprzyc!

Na forum jest kilka(nascie/dziesiat) roznych porad, wskazowek i niczego innego sie nie dowiesz. Jakbys chcial to juz dawno znalazlbys odpowiedz. Nie ma innych rozwiazan! Ameryki nikt w miedzyczasie nie odkryl. A ja nie zamierzam powielac tych odpowiedzi.

To forum istnieje pare ladnych latek i obowiazuja tutaj pewne regoly, do ktorych TY masz sie dostosowac. Nie na odwrot. I nie bedziesz robil tutaj smietnika!

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

na szczęście forum to nie tylko Ty. 

Czekam na wskazówki od innych użytkowników.

----------

## Belliash

Ja czekam az przeczytasz regulamin. NIE DUBLUJEMY POSTOW/WATKOW!

----------

## nUmer_inaczej

ale mój problem nie został rozwiązany, przy czym porady z innych postów mi nie pomogły o czym napisałem w pierwszym temacie. Tak więc oczekuję odrobinę dobrej woli, nie wojskowego drylu majacego na celu zwrócenie na siebie uwagi! Również jestem członkiem społeczności gentoo.

----------

## Belliash

Nie zamierzam wdawac sie z Toba w dyskusje. Nie karmie trolli.

P.S. Sam udzielalem odpowiedzi (na problem identyczny jak Twoj?)!

Kto szuka nie bladzi! Good luck!

----------

## SlashBeast

@Belliash - pojechales po calosci, troche zabawnie to wyglada jak mowisz o przestrzeganiu reguł w momencie gdy sam bluzgasz na forum ale wszyscy rozumieja co masz na mysli.

Problem jest taki, ze FAQ na forum jest bardzo przeterminowane i wypadalo by je uzupelnic m.in. o info o tych inputach.

@nUmer_inaczej - uzyj szukajki z mojego podpisu, slowo klucz 'AutoAddDevices'. Duzo wygodniej cos znalezc niz przy uzyciu tej watpliwej szukajki w phpBB.

----------

## Kurt Steiner

nUmer_inaczej, problem pojawiał się na forum, szukanie nie boli. Przydatne informacje możesz też znaleźć tu.

Belliash, kontroluj się. Wystarczyło dodać informację o naruszeniu regulaminu i zostawić sprawę w spokoju. Jeśli sytuacja się powtórzy dostaniesz bana.

Wątek zamykam. W razie wątpliwości proszę o PW.

----------

